# first double



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

any thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

most multiple vents use ys not tys..condensate drains???


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Individual gas valves? 

Navien sells common vent collars so 1 doesn't blow exhaust into the other if only one is working.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If those are both 200MBTU unit's, isn't your gas line a bit small?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

No gas cock on right unit


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> If those are both 200MBTU unit's, isn't your gas line a bit small?



code by me is minimum of 1 inch to boiler and then split to 3/4, 1/2 pipe is not aloud anymore..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Even though some mfgs. were trying to say that a 1/2" line could be used for their tankless W/H's, we know better. Their warning was usually that the W/H had to be right off the gas meter, not at the end of a run after a bunch of other appliances.

I don't mess with tankless, but I'd only install one if customer upgraded to a 3/4" gas line {unless the line was an existing 3/4"}.


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

What... You're too good for tanked water heaters now? :surprise:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Condensate is an issue here. If this is a Rheem then i think the condensate is drained from the exhaust pipe vs under the unit. Either way though, gotta have a drain pipe.

If the back copper pipes heading down from the units (behind the valve units) are the condensate then the acidity will eat the copper away before you can get back over there.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> Condensate is an issue here. If this is a Rheem then i think the condensate is drained from the exhaust pipe vs under the unit. Either way though, gotta have a drain pipe.
> 
> If the back copper pipes heading down from the units (behind the valve units) are the condensate then the acidity will eat the copper away before you can get back over there.



I see a white pipe from the bottom back of each unit( made picture bigger), that may be condensate, in my area this must be neutralized before going anyplace else like into a drain or outside of building...


ps, I wonder if he is in hiding, hasnt been on since 4-30-19....since posting pic...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ps, I wonder if he is in hiding, hasnt been on since 4-30-19....since posting pic...


It's a habit of his, "shoot and scoot". He posts and leaves. Are we his one night stand or something?? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> It's a habit of his, "shoot and scoot". He posts and leaves. Are we his one night stand or something?? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


 and not even the decency to give a reach around with his profile name.:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:






just bustin on ya johnny..all in fun...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think about it. You look at your work and wonder if it would pass the Plumbing Zone test. It makes for a great litmus test. 

Hope we didn't lose him though.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Remember the guy that wanted to Mac out a tankless with back lights and gauges as a gift to his uncle? He had so many mistakes in his install. I wonder if he ever recovered from the grilling he got here?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> Think about it. You look at your work and wonder if it would pass the Plumbing Zone test. It makes for a great litmus test.
> 
> Hope we didn't lose him though.



if your in business to make $$$ you do the best you can, but picture perfect aint happening, as long as all the safety stuff is in order its not art work, if you have a job where money is no object then you can sit with a level on every pipe and make it look picture perfect, but those are once in a while jobs...I dont think any job from anyone is perfect and issues can be found...but when someone post a picture and asks to have it critiqued its open season....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: and hopefully the poster doesnt take it as a personal attack...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> most multiple vents use ys not tys..condensate drains???


Those are probably the combustion air intakes so I think a santee instead of a wye would be ok. 

The vents on the right of the heater look like they’re on trajectory to hit a wye so those are probably exhaust


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Those are probably the combustion air intakes so I think a santee instead of a wye would be ok.
> 
> The vents on the right of the heater look like they’re on trajectory to hit a wye so those are probably exhaust



I think your right, intakes are usually on the side and exhaust out the middle...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> and not even the decency to give a reach around with his profile name.:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic reach around....Do not click if you don't like profane language.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Tankless heaters that are linked together dont have to be water piped evenly.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Think about it. You look at your work and wonder if it would pass the Plumbing Zone test. It makes for a great litmus test.
> 
> Hope we didn't lose him though.


Yeah and some of us hate those nit picking inspectors SO MUCH.

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Alan said:


> Yeah and some of us hate those nit picking inspectors SO MUCH.
> 
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I should post work photos here more. Don't get mad, get better.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> I should post work photos here more. Don't get mad, get better.





Alan said:


> Yeah and some of us hate those nit picking inspectors SO MUCH.
> 
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Maybe bring in some doughnuts and coffee to help your cause? :devil3:


----------

